# multi topic: food for bottom feeders in planted tank



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

so my julii cory cats dig around in the sand all day and i feel like theyd appreciate something alive rather than poop and such for the rest of their lives.

is there any type of living food that i can add to my tank that will burrow in the sand but not harm my plants roots? i was thinking micro worms but i heard they can infest your tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Live blood worms? I am not to smart about live food since I only feed flakes, pellets, or freeze dried with a little other stuff mixed in.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> Live blood worms? I am not to smart about live food since I only feed flakes, pellets, or freeze dried with a little other stuff mixed in.


thats a good idea


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Happy to help .


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

big b said:


> Happy to help .


now i just have to figure out where to get living ones


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

brad138 said:


> now i just have to figure out where to get living ones


Live Black worms would be better. Live blood worms can carry disease. If you're serious check out this guy. I buy mine from him.
They ain't cheap. It's the overnight shipping.
Worms Are Here!


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

LizStreithorst said:


> Live Black worms would be better. Live blood worms can carry disease. If you're serious check out this guy. I buy mine from him.
> They ain't cheap. It's the overnight shipping.
> Worms Are Here!


dang thats expensive! plus i feel like those are a bit big for my fish. theyre all babies


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, cories don't eat poop. They are bottom feeders, however, and mine enjoy a good sinking pellet. I buy from Kensfish and use the mini earthworm sticks, brine shrimp pellets, and a 4 bit blend pellet he has. The cories like all of them as do my other fish. They will also eat frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, black worms would be better, though blood worms are just as good. microworms grindal worms and white worms would all eventually die. If you have plenty of places to hide, and detrius, then perhaps some scuds added would do well also.


----------

